
Kugelblitz - petethomas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kugelblitz_(astrophysics)
======
FractalLP
There is a PBS Spacetime episode describing this. The host is very talented:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v3hd3AI2CAA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v3hd3AI2CAA)

------
godelmachine
Went through the article. The "Black hole starship" proposal is particularly
interesting.

Reminded me of the ball lightning Tesla used to play around with Mark Train.

